# Recall on 2013-2015 Heavy Duties with the 6.7



## JustJeff

Just saw this. It's the first I've heard about a recall. Nobody's notified me about mine. After six or eight trips back to the dealer about my check engine light (codes were always emissions related), they finally told me that they found a foreign substance in the DEF tank (B.S.), so they weren't going to fix it under warranty. After all of the frustration I eventually deleted the emissions. Runs better and gets better mileage now, but it cost me over a grand out of my pocket to fix something that Chrysler should have done initially. Looks like both companies are trying to pass the buck back and forth between each other.

http://www.trucktrend.com/news/1610-fca-cummins-dispute-responsibility-for-emissions-recall/


----------



## CornerStoneProp

Mine is in the shop right now and getting a new cat as I type this! Very annoying to say the least. I wish I could just delete, but don't trust the truck as far as I can throw it.


----------



## JustJeff

Why don't you trust it?


----------



## CornerStoneProp

It is the only vehicle I have ever owned that has left me on the side of the road dead. Never again will I own a FCA vehicle. If I could find a buyer, it would be gone a long time ago and get a fancy blue oval in the front. That should fix the problem.


----------



## ktfbgb

Thanks for the info. I haven't received a notice yet either. Going back into the shop on Friday for the turbo again so maybe I'll hear something then.


----------



## SnoFarmer

you can enter your vin to see if there any recalls on your ram

https://www.mopar.com/en-us/my-vehicle/recalls.html

i still need to get my airbags replaced.

The first recall affects 2013-15 Ram 1500, 2500, and 3500 trucks, specifically four-door models, manufactured between June 20, 2012, and January 26, 2015. The calibration of the side impact sensor in those affected units may to be too sensitive.

The second issue also affects Ram pickups, including 1500, 2500, 3500, 4500, and 5500-series models from the 2012 to 2014 model years, built between January 18, 2011, and October 7, 2014, and fitted with the optional Electronic Vehicle Information Center. The problem here stems from a wiring harness in the steering wheel that may rub against a retainer spring in the air bag control module.

and i believe there is something for the emissions.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

CornerStoneProp said:


> It is the only vehicle I have ever owned that has left me on the side of the road dead. Never again will I own a FCA vehicle. If I could find a buyer, it would be gone a long time ago and get a fancy blue oval in the front. That should fix the problem.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

Sorry, couldn't help myself.

Any and all trucks have problems and can die.

Touch wood, I have yet to have a single runnability problem with my '14 RAM.


----------



## SnoFarmer

The U.S. Environmental Protection Agency and California Air Resources Board have demanded a recall of 2013 through 2015 model year Ram 2500 pickup trucks with 6.7L Cummins diesel engines because moisture can lead to the deactivation of the selective catalyst reduction system, causing excess nitrogen oxide emissions, Cummins said in court documents that have not been previously reported.


----------



## ktfbgb

Oy I'm buying a ford next time.


----------



## SnoFarmer

This issue needs to be settled between Fiat and Cummins as there are several reports of lawsuits and counter suits being filed between the 2. These lawsuits (in excess of $200 million)are going to drive the costs up and potentially cause a split and the end of Cummins powered ram trucks.

We could be seeing the beginning of the end.
Iveco and cummins were in bed together working on the 6.7.
they had a spat and Iveco went their own way.

the Iveco 6.7 looks almost exctely like the cummins 6.7.
minor differences in stroke and bore #'s.

a bit on the law suet between Iveco and cummins.
http://www.investopedia.com/news/cummins-fiat-chrysler-legal-dispute-cmi/
http://www.fxnewscall.com/fiat-chrysler-recall-this-is-going-to-cost-money/1955900/
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-fiat-chrysler-cummins-lawsuit-idUSKCN12A2LD


----------



## bootstrap

The end of a Cummins engine in a Ram wouldn't break my heart. Maybe they'll find their way into better trucks.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Says the guy with an '04 Chebbie.


----------



## bootstrap

Mark Oomkes said:


> Says the guy with an '04 Chebbie.


Exactly. A far better, much more reliable rig.
Nice not having transmissions blow up frequently.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

bootstrap said:


> Exactly. A far better, much more reliable rig.
> Nice not having transmissions blow up frequently.


You do realize that Dodge has a new transmission since '04???


----------



## SnoFarmer

bootstrap said:


> The end of a Cummins engine in a Ram wouldn't break my heart. Maybe they'll find their way into better trucks.


like a nissan?

and as mark said.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Nissan makes trucks?


----------



## bootstrap

SnoFarmer said:


> like a nissan?
> 
> and as mark said.


God no. Not the straight 6 anyways. Time will tell if the 5.0 in that Titan will turn out to be a good combo or not. I don't know much about the Titan other than its a weak truck.
Not likely youll ever see a Cummins in a GM either. But I could see Ford picking up Cummins in the future if the opportunity comes. I'm not a Ford fan, but if that ever happened I think Ford would largely dominate the market with GM somewhere behind that with Ram discontinuing full size truck production all together.
Quite honestly tho, I doubt Fiat/Chrysler will ever part ways with Cummins. In the end I think they will get on their knees for Cummins as its the only thing that's kept Dodge/Ram pickups in the HD market after around the year 2000.
Yes I am aware. But its actually not 2004. Its 2007.5. They came out with the 68RFE when the 6.7L rolled out(a very few 5.9's had the privilege of a 68RFE).
They ran the 48RE up till 2007. That trans was slightly more reliable behind the common rail than the 47RE was behind the 12 valve and 24 valve VP.
As far as manuals are concerned, they ran the NV5600 up till 2005 when the phased in the G56 manual. Far as I know the G56 is still in production.

I know a thing or two about Dodge/Ram diesels. I have never been a fan of V8 diesels that's why I've owned Dodge diesels before. Back in the mid 90's I loved the Dodge gas jobs.
Theres a reason why most over the road hot shotters run Ram diesels and its not because of the Ram truck at all.
As far as the rest of the truck is concerned, my OPINION is that they've been a step or two behind Ford and GM at least since the late 90's.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Why would Fiat be scared of parting ways with cummins?
Just like gmc and ford they have poured a fortune into developing their own diesel engine.

fiat and cummins were in bed together, on the development of the 6.7. then they had a falling oot.
so with this bad blood why would fiat stay with cummins when they have their one diesel, that is nothing to scoff at?

Its already happening.
"The first applications of the A 630 DOHC A fiat engine in the the 2014 Grand Cherokee and the 2014 Ram Eco-Diesel, the same engine, which is lightly tuned, also powers the Maserati Ghibli III. The engine won several awards including a slot in the top 10 best engines of 2014

but it probably wont come to be until the next model or ground up redesign.


----------



## ktfbgb

Not to change the subject but for those of you that have the 6.7 with all the new emissions stuff on them that haven't deleted it. I recently had a bunch of warranty work done and while at the shop we talked about upcoming maintenance. Once you hit 60,000 miles you need to do the cleaning on DPF which is big bucks. I'm sure most of you are aware of that but thought I would throw it in here just in case. They said if you go over that number that is when the seams are failing and replacing the DPF is even bigger bucks.


----------



## SnoFarmer

i thought at 60k it was cleaning the EGR, the dpf is cleaned threw the regen process.

your emissions are covered out to 100k, tho in most states you have to pay for the cleaning.


Do you have vehicle inspections?
if not.
I have two words.
efi live.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I have the 100K bumper to bumper on mine. 

At 100,001, parts will be falling oof.

There's a crankcase filter or something that needs to be serviced or replaced at around 60K.


----------



## ktfbgb

SnoFarmer said:


> i thought at 60k it was cleaning the EGR, the dpf is cleaned threw the regen process.
> 
> your emissions are covered out to 100k, tho in most states you have to pay for the cleaning.
> 
> Do you have vehicle inspections?
> if not.
> I have two words.
> efi live.


He said that the problem everyone is having with the failing DPF's is that the system is not doing what it is supposed to and they are clogging and failing. So if my emissions are covered to 100k I don't get what the issue is other than the truck going down unscheduled rather than scheduled. Maybe he was trying to blow smoke but he said something along the lines that is should do it unless they come up with a deal with the EPA to totally disable the emissions systems on these trucks to avoid more lawsuits. He that as he understands it they are trying to work a deal to do that on a recall rather than loosing all the money on the warranty issues they are dealing with. I did look into the efi live. It's about a grand so if they think they might actually get rid of it under a recall then I would rather save the money. But I'm not holding my breath either.


----------



## ktfbgb

Mark Oomkes said:


> I have the 100K bumper to bumper on mine.
> 
> At 100,001, parts will be falling oof.
> 
> There's a crankcase filter or something that needs to be serviced or replaced at around 60K.


He said the trans filter needs to be replaced at 60k and front differential fluid checked


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes said:


> I have the 100K bumper to bumper on mine.
> 
> At 100,001, parts will be falling oof.
> 
> There's a crankcase filter or something that needs to be serviced or replaced at around 60K.


 Yes there is, you know the oily gasses are feed back into the compressor side of your turbo.
The filter doesn't catch it all.
The oil will make its way to the intercooler lowering its efficiency. 
On most you can run this CCV vent to the atmosphere, ie run a road hose down to the frame ( just like they did before emissions)
And plug the line going to the turbo without throwing a code.

Ps you can gut the old CCv filter rather easely, so you don't get a code for not having a positive flow.

Just say'en


----------



## bootstrap

SnoFarmer said:


> Why would Fiat be scared of parting ways with cummins?
> Just like gmc and ford they have poured a fortune into developing their own diesel engine.


Most people that buy Cummins powered Rams buy it because of the Cummins name. At least that's how I see it.(and that's how all my friends in the hauling/towing industry see it too).
Get rid of the Cummins name and I think you'll see the eventual demise of HD Ram pickups. Especially if a Cummins diesel found its way into a HD Ford. So long as the price was reasonable, what reason would anyone have to still buy Ram? Obviously such a thing could take several years to happen.
Who buys HD gas powered Rams? I don't see too many of them around here. When it comes to gasser HD's, I see lots of GM 6.0's and Ford's. The new Ford 6.2 is gaining popularity and the GM 6.0 is, at least in my opinion, the best gas HD platform out there. Ram's 6.4L HD doesn't perform well.
That's why I think it will be the demise of HD Rams if they part ways with Cummins.


----------



## SnoFarmer

ktfbgb said:


> He said the trans filter needs to be replaced at 60k and front differential fluid checked


Read your owners manual,
Unless your truck is seeing heavy use like frequent heavy towing,they recomend 120k before servicing the transmission.
And the front and rear diffs are serviced ( fluid change) every 32k.
The diffs use a reuse abel gasket, the tranny pan is rtv get the stuff ram uses.

But I serviced the tranny myself at 60k, get the 2 filters from ram and aboot 7-9qt of atf+4 and do it yourself .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

ktfbgb said:


> He said the trans filter needs to be replaced at 60k and front differential fluid checked


Did that at 50K, along with a coolant flush. I don't believe coolant lasts 100K.

Probably change the diff fluid in the near future.


----------



## SnoFarmer

bootstrap said:


> Most people that buy Cummins powered Rams buy it because of the Cummins name. At least that's how I see it.(and that's how all my friends in the hauling/towing industry see it too).
> Get rid of the Cummins name and I think you'll see the eventual demise of HD Ram pickups. Especially if a Cummins diesel found its way into a HD Ford. So long as the price was reasonable, what reason would anyone have to still buy Ram? Obviously such a thing could take several years to happen.
> Who buys HD gas powered Rams? I don't see too many of them around here. When it comes to gasser HD's, I see lots of GM 6.0's and Ford's. The new Ford 6.2 is gaining popularity and the GM 6.0 is, at least in my opinion, the best gas HD platform out there. Ram's 6.4L HD doesn't perform well.
> That's why I think it will be the demise of HD Rams if they part ways with Cummins.


I see fewer and fewer fleets buying diesels becuse of all the emission issues.
We are seeing more and more going to a gasser.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

bootstrap said:


> Especially if a Cummins diesel found its way into a HD Ford.


You really think that after the 6.7 Furd diesel they're going to start using a Cummings?

That rumor is over 15 years old. It isn't going to happen.


----------



## ktfbgb

SnoFarmer said:


> Read your owners manual,
> Unless your truck is seeing heavy use like frequent heavy towing,they recomend 120k before servicing the transmission.
> And the front and rear diffs are serviced ( fluid change) every 32k.
> The diffs use a reuse abel gasket, the tranny pan is rtv get the stuff ram uses.
> 
> But I serviced the tranny myself at 60k, get the 2 filters from ram and aboot 7-9qt of atf+4 and do it yourself .


Ya it would be a lot cheaper that way and easy to do. He said I should use the severe service guide lines since I pull a trailer almost every day of the week. I have 40,000 miles on the truck and at least 35,000 of those are towing.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes said:


> Did that at 50K, along with a coolant flush. I don't believe coolant lasts 100K.
> 
> Probably change the diff fluid in the near future.


 It lasted even longer.
I just changed oot my coolant at 95k I would have run it longer but I had to change oot the turbo.

The new, elc coolants can last up to 600k or around 12,000 hrs


----------



## SnoFarmer

I know the cummins has a cult fallowing.
But I was a member of the mopar cult long before the cummins was put in to the ram.
( yes I've owned furds ,Toyota, gmc &,jeep as a stepchild of mopar.

I became part of the cummins cult not becuse of a pick up , but rather from the heavy equipment I was operating
That was powered by the cummins.

But three still not my favorite the Scania is, not becuse I had to wrench on it just for its smoothness and reliability 

But the cummins got its fallowing becuse it was an americam made diesel engine.
That is no longer the truth, the parts are made else-wear , it's just assembled, for the time being
In the USA.


----------



## bootstrap

SnoFarmer said:


> I see fewer and fewer fleets buying diesels becuse of all the emission issues.
> We are seeing more and more going to a gasser.


And for good reason. But like I said, I see lots of GM and Ford Gassers on the road. Not so much with the Fiats. And I think theres more than one reason for that.



Mark Oomkes said:


> You really think that after the 6.7 Furd diesel they're going to start using a Cummings?
> 
> That rumor is over 15 years old. It isn't going to happen.


I'm not saying it is going to happen. But if Fiat dumps Cummins, or the other way around, I think Ram HD pickups are going to take a major hit.
Alot of people still think that Rams are pieces of sh** because of the bad taste from Gen 2 Rams. And Gen 3 Rams aren't much better.
As far as a Cummins in a Ford? Well for conversation piece, that's already happened in the heavy duty trucks, F750's and such.
I doubt Ford would be dumping the 6.7 PS any time soon. But never say never in the future.
I still stand by my statement that Fiat/Chrysler Ram dumping Cummins(for any reason) would greatly add to the demise of their HD pickup line.


----------



## bootstrap

SnoFarmer said:


> I know the cummins has a cult fallowing.
> But I was a member of the mopar cult long before the cummins was put in to the ram.
> ( yes I've owned furds ,Toyota, gmc &,jeep as a stepchild of mopar.
> 
> I became part of the cummins cult not becuse of a pick up , but rather from the heavy equipment I was operating
> That was powered by the cummins.
> 
> But three still not my favorite the Scania is, not becuse I had to wrench on it just for its smoothness and reliability
> 
> But the cummins got its fallowing becuse it was an americam made diesel engine.
> That is no longer the truth, the parts are made else-wear , it's just assembled, for the time being
> In the USA.


Well I do think the Cummins engine is the best of them all. But that might be coming to an end, if it hasn't already.


----------



## SnoFarmer

bootstrap said:


> I still stand by my statement that Fiat/Chrysler Ram dumping Cummins(for any reason) would greatly add to the demise of their HD pickup line.


I agree, but so does pricing their new diesels at 60-75k or more.
Joe-pickup can't afford a new one just to look cool and most business can't either.


----------



## ktfbgb

SnoFarmer said:


> I agree, but so does pricing their new diesels at 60-75k or more.
> Joe-pickup can't afford a new one just to look cool and most business can't either.


The cost for these trucks is getting outrageous. Like you said a lot of businesses can't afford it anymore and your not saving any money on fuel costs either. Maintenance is too expensive too. You can get two stripped 3/4 ton gassers for the price of one of the new diesels.


----------



## SnoFarmer

ktfbgb said:


> He said that the problem everyone is having with the failing DPF's is that the system is not doing what it is supposed to and they are clogging and failing. So if my emissions are covered to 100k I don't get what the issue is other than the truck going down unscheduled rather than scheduled. Maybe he was trying to blow smoke but he said something along the lines that is should do it unless they come up with a deal with the EPA to totally disable the emissions systems on these trucks to avoid more lawsuits. He that as he understands it they are trying to work a deal to do that on a recall rather than loosing all the money on the warranty issues they are dealing with. I did look into the efi live. It's about a grand so if they think they might actually get rid of it under a recall then I would rather save the money. But I'm not holding my breath either.


I thought the latest tbs or recall is for the def fluid syestem.
Which could cause dpf issues.

The EPA didn't budge when the 6.7 came out in 07.5 and the trucks were in the shop every week for dpf. Egr and turbo issues or when Volkswagen had there issues. So why now?


----------



## ktfbgb

Ya like I said Im not holding my breath. They probably wont budge unless something drastic is done to reign in the EPA with the new president. Doubt anything like that will happen though.


----------



## Broncslefty7

i doubt cummins will ever be in ford, they do too well with the powerstroke. if it was going to happen it would have happened after the 6.0 or 6.2. i see tons of Gas Ram HDS in CT, its a little annoying actually. i havnt had any issues with my new ford diesel motors how ever i have had issues with everything else. My '14 f350 entire power steering system **** the bed so the dealer fixed it. 5 hours later after i drove to maine i pulled into a parking space and found out the mechanic didnt put a clamp on the power steering hose and killed the whole system again. Try getting one ford dealer to pay another ford dealer for mechanic work LOL. besides that i have a transit connect that had some wire corrosion under the floor, under the driver seat that they wacked me for like 600 bucks. then i have a transit 250 diesel that continuously has a check engine light on but runs like a top and no dealers can figure it out.

i own 12 super duties and once i replaced all my 6.0's with clean 7.3's and new 6.7's i really havnt had any serious issues. i know ford has tested for years with their new aluminum but i am still nervous about it. replacement body panels are going to be ridiculous and there isnt a Mechanic in CT with the propper welding tools to work on it. the 2 machiens required to do aluminum work cost about 20k a piece. most small shops wont be able to afford it.

My Advice, find a good diesel mechanic and take the truck to him for all of your work. i have about 6 months left on my warranty and then i will immediately delete.

as far as future purchases go we will have to see how their new aluminum super duties hold up. if things dont go as planned i think Chevy/GMC are probly a better option than Ram.... especially a ram with no cummins.

last i priced out with ford a 6.7 PS was an $8,900.00 up charge. diesel is cheap rite now, and the DPF and DEF fuel mileage blows. it almost doesnt make sense to buy the diesel anymore unless you are towing every day. that being said i have never plowed in a gas vehicle, and everything we own besides our transit connects are diesel. i would think the only remaining arguement for diesel is the longevity???

i will say this though, my Transit 250 has a payload capacity of 3200 lbs. (not bad for a van) and with its diesel engine its getting about 24MPG (calculated by hand) CPU says 22MPG. My gas 250 is getting about 14 mpg. My 6. PS truck is getting 12-14 MPG, Standard Cab, Standard body, Empty......


----------



## bootstrap

Broncslefty7 said:


> i see tons of Gas Ram HDS in CT, its a little annoying actually.
> 
> . it almost doesnt make sense to buy the diesel anymore unless you are towing every day. that being said i have never plowed in a gas vehicle, and everything we own besides our transit connects are diesel. i would think the only remaining arguement for diesel is the longevity???
> .....


I also live in CT. Maybe Im not paying enough attention. I'm seeing lots of gas GM's and Fords, not as many Ram HD's. It seems like every Ram HD I see is diesel. Anyways, plowing with a gas is equally as good, if not better than a diesel truck(no gelling)
You will not run out of power before traction in a gas powered HD while plowing. And though I tow heavy (about 14000 lbs), I don't tow that far and I only tow it about 8-9 times a year. So gas made sense for me.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

bootstrap said:


> I also live in CT. Maybe Im not paying enough attention.


Just a heads-up, CT is not the entire country. What you see is anecdotal at best.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Broncslefty7 said:


> i own 12 super duties and once i replaced all my 6.0's with clean 7.3's and new 6.7's i really havnt had any serious issues.


Didn't you know, all you had to do was "bulletproof" those 6.0s and your problems would have been solved. Never mind the bulletproofing "fixed" stuff that wasn't causing my problems with those flaming POS.

Amazingly enough, my maintenance costs continued to drop after getting rid of my 6.0s. Still have 3 7.3s that never cost me close to as much per year for maintenance. Not even half as much. Makes me want to cry how much money I lost on repairs, running back and forth, tow bills, lost revenue.


----------



## bootstrap

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just a heads-up, CT is not the entire country.


Really? I didn't know that....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

bootstrap said:


> Who buys HD gas powered Rams? I don't see too many of them around here. When it comes to gasser HD's, I see lots of GM 6.0's and Ford's. The new Ford 6.2 is gaining popularity and the GM 6.0 is, at least in my opinion, the best gas HD platform out there. Ram's 6.4L HD doesn't perform well.
> That's why I think it will be the demise of HD Rams if they part ways with Cummins.





bootstrap said:


> Really? I didn't know that....


You're already prophesying the demise of RAM trucks based on how many RAM gassers you see in your small part of the world. Because you see far more Furd and Chebbie gassers.


----------



## Broncslefty7

bootstrap said:


> I also live in CT. Maybe Im not paying enough attention. I'm seeing lots of gas GM's and Fords, not as many Ram HD's. It seems like every Ram HD I see is diesel. Anyways, plowing with a gas is equally as good, if not better than a diesel truck(no gelling)
> You will not run out of power before traction in a gas powered HD while plowing. And though I tow heavy (about 14000 lbs), I don't tow that far and I only tow it about 8-9 times a year. So gas made sense for me.


i havnt had any problems with gelling in my 6.7, i have had some problems with gelling in one of y 7.3's a few years ago when it was SUPER cold.


----------



## SnoFarmer

the newer 6.7's have a fuel heater...
(some trucks were delivered with out it being enabled)
but then i also use howes diesel treat in the winter.

I
gasser or diesel,
it depends on the area.
oot west in the rural areas i see a lot of diesel rigs.
east of the Mississippi i see more gas rigs.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Broncslefty7 said:


> i havnt had any problems with gelling in my 6.7, i have had some problems with gelling in one of y 7.3's a few years ago when it was SUPER cold.


Gelling is a result of a poor fuel supplier.

Been running diesels since '98. Never had one gel yet. Had 1 frozen line on 1 truck, but we didn't flush the tanks on a truck we just bought, had water and a bunch of crap floating in the tank and fuel lines.

If you can't trust your fuel supplier, there's plenty of additives to prevent it.


----------



## SnoFarmer

a few years ago MN had a issue with fuel gelling,
it wasn't the supplier's fault but the the state legislation,
requiring the level of bio in our fuel to be to high in the winter months.

now,


starting in 2015, all No. 2 diesel fuel
must contain a minimum of 10% biodiesel starting April 1 until
September 30
•
From October 1 to March 31, the minimum biodiesel
requirement for No. 2 will be 5%.
•
No. 1 diesel is exempt year-round from the
biodiesel requirement.


----------



## NoFearDeere

I had a '14 Cummins and only complaint I had was the damn exhaust smell would come into the cab no matter what when temps were below freezing. Kind of annoying but otherwise truck was great.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

NoFearDeere said:


> I had a '14 Cummins and only complaint I had was the damn exhaust smell would come into the cab no matter what when temps were below freezing. Kind of annoying but otherwise truck was great.


Sounds like the ole 6.0 where some DA decided to save $10 and forgo the gaskets in the downpipe, and exhaust would enter the cab until it warmed up and everything sealed up.

First runnability with mine, water pump was leaking at 50K.


----------



## Philbilly2

Where is this fuel heater located? 

At filter housing or in tank?


----------



## ktfbgb

Here's a list of stuff that happened with my 2014 6.7 Cummins so far besides the recall stuff. Not sure if I already put this thread or not, I know I have other places, but maybe it will help someone make an informed decision before purchasing one.

TPMS sensors were bad from the start. Had the TPMS light on the dash for the first 10,000 miles on the truck untill they finally replaced them all. Now they all work fine.

Replaced turbo at 40,000 miles.

Now I'm getting an intermittent air intake heater performance trouble code.

Informed by the shop that if I don't want an unplanned DPF failure to take the truck out of service that I should pay to have it cleaned at the 60,000 mile service to the tune of $2000.00

Now the passenger side power window switch doesn't work.

Personally I bought the truck because of the Cummins. So far it's been unreliable. I buy brand new because I don't have time to deal with stuff like this as it's my primary work truck and the way that I make money. I traded in a Ford with 100,000 miles on it to purchase this truck. Literally the only thing I ever had to do with it was the scheduled maintenance, oil changes, tires, and brakes. I will be going back to Ford in two years when I get rid of the truck.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Proublem a loose wore from the trunk monkeys working on your truck.
My cummins, I mean ram didn't operate as advertised.

I have a slitely used dpf in the shed......

It now runs like a champ, other than the turbo at 95k



Philbilly2 said:


> Where is this fuel heater located?
> 
> At filter housing or in tank?


In the filter housing, rear filter, if you have two filters, as the older models only have one fuel filter


----------



## ktfbgb

SnoFarmer said:


> Proublem a loose wore from the trunk monkeys working on your truck.
> My cummins, I mean ram didn't operate as advertised.
> 
> I have a slitely used dpf in the shed......
> 
> It now runs like a champ, other than the turbo at 95k
> 
> In the filter housing, rear filter, if you have two filters, as the older models only have one fuel filter


I'll check the wire and make sure everything is tight. I figured it was an electrical issue as it's just a heater grid right? It either works or it doesn't.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So I'm on my way to Fargo last night to pickup my next Deere. 20 miles from home I get a message about DEF System Service, See Dealer. OK, it's running fine, no biggie. I need the tractor and there's snow coming. 

40 or so miles later, I get another message, 150 miles to go before my max speed will be 5 MPH. Are you freaking nuts? A little time with the Google and it turns out this is some bull**** EPA requirement. It won't hurt the engine, could be a bad sensor, could be I ran the DEF too low (I didn't), could be a software update. 

So the EPA makes my truck a worthless hunk of nothing because they decide to. 

Question: do I need to delete the EGR when I delete the other crap? I can put on 150 miles in a night of plowing. I can't and won't put up with some ahole bureaucrat disabling my truck because emissions might be increased .5%. Or there might be nothing wrong at all. 

Will be doing this as soon as possible. Any wisdom is appreciated.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Why wouldnt you delete the EGR ?

It's like rebreathing your own farts.
&

You'll never need to clean the **** oot of the grid heater.

It's the first mod I did to mine.

Now back to the def, why not just stop and fill et up?


----------



## ktfbgb

I have researched this a little bit. Not very thoroughly. Jeff and Sno both say to use the EFI Live program. It looks like it's the only program out there that will delete it, and then turn back if you need a emissions test or you trade into the dealer. As far as I know the only other thing you have to do is remove the DFP and replace with a straight pipe. It looked like the EFI Live program is about $1000.00


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer said:


> Why wouldnt you delete the EGR ?
> 
> It's like rebreathing your own farts.
> &
> 
> You'll never need to clean the **** oot of the grid heater.
> 
> It's the first mod I did to mine.
> 
> Now back to the def, why not just stop and fill et up?


It wasn't empty, I filled it before leaving. It wasn't empty when I filled it. I've never run it empty. Apparently that can set the code.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Yes you would use a cat back or a turbo back. Pipe.

They made removing the cat difficult but not impossible.

But you will need to delete it first.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

ktfbgb said:


> I have researched this a little bit. Not very thoroughly. Jeff and Sno both say to use the EFI Live program. It looks like it's the only program out there that will delete it, and then turn back if you need a emissions test or you trade into the dealer. As far as I know the only other thing you have to do is remove the DFP and replace with a straight pipe. It looked like the EFI Live program is about $1000.00


Doing the research last night it appears that RaceME will as well.

https://www.rudysdiesel.com/product-p/racemeultra67c1317.htm

I haven't done much with it yet, but I will be doing something soon. Weather permitting.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes said:


> It wasn't empty, I filled it before leaving. It wasn't empty when I filled it. I've never run it empty. Apparently that can set the code.


So how's et running?

Stop at a dealer, I think there is a flash.

Will a decent code reader delete the code?
Wine will reset most everything?

Raceme is ok I think a lot of guys are useing Anarchy

Give James at rolling smoke diesel a call, his costumer service is very good,
And he'll take the time to walk Ya threw things or give recommendations.

He also has good prices on delete pipes


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Apparently the software can cause it. Or a bad sensor. Or running it empty. Or the injector going bad. Or bad DEF. Or nothing at all. Or the DEF pump going out. 

Starting to sound like the 6.0's, where any one thing going wrong prevented the engine from firing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's at the dealer. It ran fine, never a hiccup.

So I need a tuner, exhaust or straight pipe and an EGR delete and some time.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mark Oomkes said:


> Doing the research last night it appears that RaceME will as well.
> 
> https://www.rudysdiesel.com/product-p/racemeultra67c1317.htm
> 
> I haven't done much with it yet, but I will be doing something soon. Weather permitting.


Looks like I was wrong, it appears these are not for trucks with Aisin trannies.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes said:


> Apparently the software can cause it. Or a bad sensor. Or running it empty. Or the injector going bad. Or bad DEF. Or nothing at all. Or the DEF pump going out.
> 
> Starting to sound like the 6.0's, where any one thing going wrong prevented the engine from firing.


The engine is great, it's the emissions that mess them up.


----------



## Philbilly2

I have a Duramax that let me down last week with the same type of bull.

Pulling threw some hills, slowing loosing speed as I am ascending, foot to floor. That does not happen with this truck. You can pass will pulling on grade. Once I got to the top of the hill, the computer flashes "Reduced Engine Power"... yeah, I figured that already charlie...

Scanned it, turns out it is the front exaust EGT probe that is not reading so the DPF filter is now plugged and until I repalce that EGT probe, it will not regen.
:hammerhead::hammerhead::hammerhead:


----------



## ktfbgb

Mark Oomkes said:


> Doing the research last night it appears that RaceME will as well.
> 
> https://www.rudysdiesel.com/product-p/racemeultra67c1317.htm
> 
> I haven't done much with it yet, but I will be doing something soon. Weather permitting.


Oh cool I'll check that one out too.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ah, the beloved Ram Cummings......

Better have it ready this weekend......lowred:


----------



## 98Chevy2500

Mark Oomkes said:


> It wasn't empty, I filled it before leaving. It wasn't empty when I filled it. I've never run it empty. Apparently that can set the code.


Had a similar issue with an 11' F-450. Dash said 800 miles to empty, filled the def with 1.5 gallons....hmmm the tank holds 6 gal. total. Counted down to 150 miles and threatened shut down, finally reset on its own and been fine since. Guess I just had to hit a road crater hard enough to free up the tank float/guage.


----------



## JustJeff

Welcome to my World. My problems started this exact same way. You can leave the EGR in place and just unplug it, but you do have to remove the DPF. It will be louder, but you can add a muffler if it's too loud for your liking.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

SnoFarmer said:


> The engine is great, it's the emissions that mess them up.


Number one reason of failure IMO since 07.5 for the diesel truck. No matter who owns it or the badge on the front. The dependability of the diesel engine has been compromised to the point that unless you drive 50k a year pulling or working the truck you are throwing good profits out the window.

I love the Cummins engine and have had terrific success with the engine over the years. Presently, I own six 5.9 and one 8.3 at the which are all pre emissions. My new truck is a 6.4 gasser, because I wanted to be able to have the same fuel and go dependability as the old school stuff. Compared to the repairs of the emission stuff a few MPG lost isn't worth the headaches. NTM the emission laws here in Ontario on commercial trucks makes it impossible to delete the stuff when it breaks.


----------



## bootstrap

Yea its sad. I was a Cummins guy through and through. If it weren't for the insane cost of even a used diesel combined with headaches and did I mention cost, I would likely be in a diesel now. Maybe even a Dmax. But I like the fuel up and go reliability of gassers these days. Maybe some day the EPA will smarten up and change things toward a more common sense approach.


----------



## ktfbgb

The dependability of the diesel engine has been compromised to the point that unless you drive 50k a year pulling or working the truck you are throwing good profits out the window.

That's the kicker right there. Unless you need it, the days of owning a diesel because it's cool are gone. I don't pull 50k miles a year. I average 18K a year in a mountain environment. 16K at least of those miles are pulling trailers. My last gasser because of the mountain grades etc I was getting around 5-6 mpg. On the Cummins I get 11mpg while towing in this environment. So I double my mileage. If it weren't for that I couldn't justify the cost for the maintenance alone. And even then it's borderline.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So I made the speed run to Fargo Tuesday night-Wednesday night. Went through almost a tank and a half of DEF. 

The crap is coming oof when the parts come in and we have a break in the weather. 

The DEF injector flow test showed it at 33%. So because it wasn't 100%, my truck thanks to the EPA, was turned into a worthless hunk of crap after 200 miles. I'm not going to allow that to happen again.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes said:


> So I made the speed run to Fargo Tuesday night-Wednesday night. Went through almost a tank and a half of DEF.
> 
> The crap is coming oof when the parts come in and we have a break in the weather.
> 
> The DEF injector flow test showed it at 33%. So because it wasn't 100%, my truck thanks to the EPA, was turned into a worthless hunk of crap after 200 miles. I'm not going to allow that to happen again.


You are finally earning some respect from me now....

Soon as something becomes available for my 2017 I'm doing the same


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> You are finally earning some respect from me now....
> 
> Soon as something becomes available for my 2017 I'm doing the same


Well........dang.........my life is complete now. lol


----------

